# pineapple goodie



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Scalloped Pineapple....favorite for parties..or Holidays...if you like pineapple.you'll like this:3/4 cup of margarine....or butter (sticks)5 slices of white bread, cut in small pieces- cut off crust1 cup sugar1 can of # 2 pineapple ( crushed )5 eggs...( whole)..but, don't forget to break the shell...LOLCream butter & sugar together Add the eggs and beat wellAdd the bread & pineapple (drained)Mix together Put in greased casserole...I use butter to grease withBake for 1 hour ### 350If Pineapple is juicy..drain Enjoy either warm..or cold..


----------

